# Niels Albert on TRP Mini-V's



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Won Kalmthout today on TRP 8.4's. Curious if that's just his dry weather bike or he'll run them all season.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

I've got friends that have them and would never go back to traditional cantilever brakes..


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> I've got friends that have them and would never go back to traditional cantilever brakes..


Yep. After battling brake shudder and **** braking a few years back I switched to Tektro Mini-V's, haven't looked back. I try to get people to try them out here in dry SoCal where they are the perfect brake but people just have that "Euro look" mentality.


----------



## erlau (Aug 10, 2008)

The extra power and ease of setup are enough to make the switch in my opinion. Getting rid of brake shutter is a nice bonus too. As a mountain biker rather than a cross racer, I think the mini Vs look better than a canti. 

With the 8.4 on my cross bike I can ride it as a road bike without worrying about blowing a corner because I can't stop.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

i have a pair on order, my understanding is the new ones will allow removal of the tire and will hopefully sit a bit further back from the rim. I wouldn't miss canti brakes at all, I rode my cross bike in a point to point 2 hour race yesterday on some twisty, hilly trails that were more suited to a mtb, by the end I was so sick of having to grib to squeaky squeeling ineffective brakes.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

I like to think of my self as a die hard traditionalist when it come to cross. But I was getting brake shudder so bad I was afraid to use the brakes. Granted, not a terrible thing to think of in cross. but still. Control IS a good thing. 

I took of my terrible Kore brakes, and put on the Tektro's. 

My one word review:
hloyhist!

Love 'em, and I'm not going back to Canti's.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

Been using Tektro Mini-V on the front, and Tektro canti on the back. Works great. We get some muddy stuff occasionally here in Minnesota, but I ran shorty 6s for years with no problems. I'm not anticipating that the Mini-V will present any problems in mud either.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

How much distance are people getting from the pad to rim? I'm on SRAM Red levers and like the idea of the Mini Vs but wonder about clearance/rubbing from wheel flex etc. I've seen a couple that were very close but wondering if that was just how those bikes were set up.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

c-record said:


> How much distance are people getting from the pad to rim? I'm on SRAM Red levers and like the idea of the Mini Vs but wonder about clearance/rubbing from wheel flex etc. I've seen a couple that were very close but wondering if that was just how those bikes were set up.


I purposely went with the 926's as they have the shortest arms (80mm) which gives more pad clearance. With SRAM levers I get quite a bit of pad clearance(4mm each side) but I also run my brakes so the levers engage close to the bar.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

OnTheRivet said:


> Won Kalmthout today on TRP 8.4's. Curious if that's just his dry weather bike or he'll run them all season.


Looking over the race photos on cxmagazine.com, it looks like many of the BCKP-Powerplus team was running v-brakes. 
http://www.cxmagazine.com/van-paassen-albert-solos-hot-kalmthout-victory


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> I purposely went with the 926's as they have the shortest arms (80mm) which gives more pad clearance. With SRAM levers I get quite a bit of pad clearance(4mm each side) but I also run my brakes so the levers engage close to the bar.


Thanks Rivet. I think the Euro X Mags might go to the single speed.


----------



## daethon (Sep 1, 2011)

I was just about to pull the trigger on some TRP Euro-X's. My girlfriend just got a pair of the TRP CX-9 mini-v's and the stopping power is awesome. I remember when I moved my mountain bike from Canti's to V brakes in the 90's and was so happy that I had.

I'm looking to swap out the brakes on my cross bike now and am faced with this decision to make.

I intend on racing 2-3 times a year but for the rest of the year this'll be my overall bike for road/single track, etc. I probably won't deal with a TON of mud so I'm not too concerned with the clearance concerns.

What do y'all think?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I converted my commuter from canti's to semi-mini-v brakes, and braking is vastly improved. Not as good as my discs, but way better than the canti's.


----------



## daethon (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't expect disk brake power, I'm totally OK with that. Just effective brake stopping power!

@Gravelbike: I saw your post on your v-brake conversion for your commuter bike. You mentioned trail riding, one complaint I've heard about the v-brakes is that while they are great for stopping power, they aren't as good for speed modulation. Also, have you dealt with mud? How poorly do they shed mud? Do you need a lot of mud to negatively impact your braking capability, or will you notice issues with just a little bit of mud?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

daethon said:


> I don't expect disk brake power, I'm totally OK with that. Just effective brake stopping power!
> 
> @Gravelbike: I saw your post on your v-brake conversion for your commuter bike. You mentioned trail riding, one complaint I've heard about the v-brakes is that while they are great for stopping power, they aren't as good for speed modulation. Also, have you dealt with mud? How poorly do they shed mud? Do you need a lot of mud to negatively impact your braking capability, or will you notice issues with just a little bit of mud?


My commuter has full fenders, so mud will clog those long before my brakes will get clogged. If the trails are muddy, I stick to pavement.

Modulation is fine, easily on-par with canti's (if not better).


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Obviously not a former world champ, but wasn't Molly Cameron on them all last year? And she is PacNW based, so you know they saw some mud.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Molly was on the CX9s last year. They have a higher leverage ratio and work pretty good with Shimano levers, but not as good with Sram/Campy. I think a lot of shimano riders are even using the cx8.4s though, as they have more pad clearance.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

I am using the Tektro 926AL with 80mm arms and 10s Campy Ergopower levers They are kinda a pain to keep centered, but they do stop well and have sufficient clearance. I can always open the brake levers up (Campy style brake release) if I need more clearance.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

any of you used the cx9 or cx8.4 and the avid shorty ultimates? especially with campy? i'd be curious to hear your opinions.


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

At the beginning of the race today, the camera focused on the riders and bikes in the front row. I paid attention to see what Niels was using today, and it was cantis. So a fast course last week, with little mud, and he uses the mini v's. Fast, muddy course today, and he uses canti's. Must be concerned about mud clearing.


----------



## cdbarber3 (Aug 14, 2008)

I use Avid shorty ultimate cantis and have only a little trouble with them. Fork shudder is minimal, but more present on steep descents or when quick stops are required. Stopping power is pretty good (far less than dual pivot) but these are my first non-road/dual pivot brakes. I use my cross bike as a commuter and for winter riding in snow and ice so I'm not concerned about mud clearance and such. The Avid ultimate's do a good job but I want to change to the mini-v (TRP CX 8.4- I have Shimano 6500 shifters) as I would appreciate better braking power without worrying about fork shudder or if I'm going to stop in time if someone cuts me off in traffic. 
Anyone tried the TRP cx9 or cx8.4 vs the shorty ultimates?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*or maybe*



OnTheRivet said:


> Yep. After battling brake shudder and **** braking a few years back I switched to Tektro Mini-V's, haven't looked back. I try to get people to try them out here in dry SoCal where they are the perfect brake but people just have that "Euro look" mentality.


they plan to use their bikes for cx racing elsewhere
What if they do a race or 2 in Nor Cal and / or Oregon?

swap out brakes?


----------



## bikes4fun (Mar 2, 2010)

Corndog said:


> Molly was on the CX9s last year. They have a higher leverage ratio and work pretty good with Shimano levers, but not as good with Sram/Campy. I think a lot of shimano riders are even using the cx8.4s though, as they have more pad clearance.


Newb question: So these mini-v brakes are compatible with STI levers? Do the brakes feel soft?
Thanks much!


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

I run TRP CX8.4 and TRP CX950s on my CX bikes, both with Ergos - with both I have absolutely no problems in terms of brake power or judder. I opted for the 8.4s to use on the frame I also use as a travel bike (with couplers) as it avoids the need for a cable hangers - taken it out on a few muddy rides and no problems with mud build-up - my buddy with discs got stopped first! The 8.4s are plenty strong enough, particularly for my local singletrack and trails where the need to 'hang' on the top of drop-offs is useful.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm on some FSA SL-Ks with Kool Stop triple compound cross pads and Force shifters.

Time to replace the pads/holders and been reading a lot of good stuff about the TRP CX8.4s. Wondering if they'd be a nice upgrade, not all that much more than the pads/holders. FSA Cantilevers have been okay. I ride/race in the mid-Atlantic U.S, pretty dry fall/winter and not tons of mud. Biggest drawback I've read about is the mud clearance.

So, would the TRPs be a nice upgrade over what I have? Or, just put on new pads and worry more about handling and fitness, not how to go slower...

Also, my bike has a cable route hanger on the fork steerer tube and then one behind the ST for brake routing. Would I just ignore these if I used the TRPs, because they don't seem to require them. (I guess I'd pull the one off the fork and add a spacer).


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I've found the 8.4's to be grabby with Sram (better with the new style lever). They are great with Shimano levers though. 

I think the new Revox are pretty nice though.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I picked up some TRP CX8.4s and have one ride on them. Left in the stock TRP pads. The braking and modulation were very nice, for me.

One issue - I like my brake levers to engage quickly when riding cross, as in you don't need to pull them very much. In order to get the pads to clear the rim, I need to set them to engage closer to the bar than I'd like.

Is there a way to fix this or is this just how it is?

Set-up: Mavic Ksyrium ES rims (older, not wider new ones), TRP stock pads, left on all the washers/spacers the brakes came with, brakes are new, pads are around 2-3 mms from the rim on either side. If I adjust the cable or barrel adjuster to make the levers engage faster/earlier, I get pad rub. Oh, levers/shifters are Force 2010 edition.

The brakes are working well, I'd just prefer a shorter brake lever pull. Fixable or just the situation unless I went with even shorter arms than these?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

nayr497 said:


> I picked up some TRP CX8.4s and have one ride on them. Left in the stock TRP pads. The braking and modulation were very nice, for me.
> 
> One issue - I like my brake levers to engage quickly when riding cross, as in you don't need to pull them very much. In order to get the pads to clear the rim, I need to set them to engage closer to the bar than I'd like.
> 
> ...


Shorter arms will make the lever pull more I believe as it will set the pads further away from the rim. I'm running Tektro's shortest armed mini-v's and the lever feel is "squishy", but I've adjusted to a lighter touch on the levers. I tried them set closer to the to rim and the lever feel was better, the pads were too close to allow for inconsistencies in rim and such.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

That's just how it is with linear pull brakes. If you want short lever pull and good pad clearance, you'll need cantilevers.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Or you have to use the new Shimano levers with CX 8.4 brakes. Then you get good pad clearance and excellent brake feel.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the three replies, gents.

Hmm...pad far from the rim? Mine are like 2-3 mm, which I don't consider to be that far.

But, on my set-up it looks like I'll just have to deal with a longer lever pull. The upside is that the brakes work so well it isn't a huge deal. I like my road brake levers set pretty wide open because I ride in the drops a lot more and like having a finger on the lever and it pulled a bit on descents and in busy intersections. Not a huge deal, especially when I know once the pads do touch the rim just a slight finger pull takes off plenty of speed.

What new Shimano levers? And I'm seriously tired of SRAM shifters. They just don't shift as nicely as even 105 stuff. The right lever click to send the chain out is great, the push in just ain't great, no matter what I try. I jumped on a pals race CX bike with brand new Red and it was the same thing. A little nicer right lever action, but the left small/big upshift wasn't that slick either. Maybe if you have a PRO mechanic fine-tuning them all the time, but 105 stuff is easy as heck to install and works every time. 

Would new Ultegra shifters work in place of my Force shifters? I have a Red Ti FD and a Force RD.

And I was commuting on my townie bike yesterday with a full pannier (it's a steel cyclocross bike with Tektro cantis) and hit a big hill and suddenly realized how quickly I'd gotten used to the stopping power of the TRP V's.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

All of the new style Shimano levers (under the bar tape cable routing) pull more cable than previous generations and more than Campy or Sram. 

You can run the Shimano shifters with your sram ders if you purchase a JTek Shiftmate. They work great.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Replaced my Avid Shorty 6s with the 8.4, since my cross bike has become my road bike due to some really bad chip seal. Be really, really careful the first few times you grab a handful of brake. The difference is truly shocking. And quiet.


----------

